# Meet Chesney



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is the latest foster...Chesney, we also took in his brother and sister. They are 16 weeks old .

































(Levi & Chesney- Double-Trouble)


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG hes beautiful! He looks like he'g gonna be a big boy. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's beautiful! Love his name. I bet someone's a Kenny Chesney fan.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

paula bedard said:


> He's beautiful! Love his name. I bet someone's a Kenny Chesney fan.


um I would say Yeah..... His brothers name is Mc Graw and his sisters is Shelby Lynn


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He looks like he is in heaven! Country music fan, but not a dog fan ?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's mom*

Maggie's Mom:

You sure get the cutest Fosters.
Chesny is gorgeous!!

Bet he won't be around long.

Are their pics of his brother, McGraw and sister, Shelby Lynn?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Maggie's Mom:
> 
> You sure get the cutest Fosters.
> Chesny is gorgeous!!
> ...


I dont have any since they went to other foster homes... McGraw is a little bit smaller than Chesney and Shelby is red and a cutie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like he fit right in. What a big cutey !!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Geee he looks like he fits right in!!!! And or Duh???? Can't wait to meet him, as always with your puppies


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! What a cutie! Love his ears! He's already getting his big boy coat!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is just such a cutie. And love him and Levi playing together. Those are some great ears he has on him.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Look at those legs!!! he's going to be a big boy!! Really cute!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Merlins mom said:


> Look at those legs!!! he's going to be a big boy!! Really cute!


Oh I think hes going to be a real big boy.. Hes pretty thick boned as well


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a cutie, he fit's right in don't he?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

He looks like he's still got a lot of growing to do to fit into those legs (LOL)! Also looks like he's fitting in and having a great time.

OT--how's Levi's sight? Any ideas as to why he lost it in the first place?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Levi's site is fine... as a matter of fact he will be going for a trial run next weekend to Gingers house with the possibility of it becoming Levi's new home as well. They want to see how it is with 2 puppies. I dont know the medical term, but they think the sack that is over the pups eyes when there born, didnt completely go away.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What an absolutely gorgeous chunk of puppy! I love em big.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is extremely adorable! I just love his look. What a cute, handsome guy! Levi too. Great pics... love seeing your pack!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful new addition, Mary...and he is big boned! And so good to hear about Levi's eyes....:smooch:


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, your halo is shinning again!! Glad for Levi news as he is adorable. How's Maggie with the new puppy? Fred is so amazed how you handle so many goldens.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh he certainly won't be there long!!! One GORGEOUS puppy


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

How great that he gets to spend some time with some real grown up doggies! He looks like he's having such fun! I hope he finds his forever home really soon!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG!He is so handsome and HUGE!!!!!!!More photo!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> Mary, your halo is shinning again!! Glad for Levi news as he is adorable. How's Maggie with the new puppy? Fred is so amazed how you handle so many goldens.


Maggie is thrilled as always ......*NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* As long as they dont bother her shes fine and dont mess with her jolly ball.....:uhoh::uhoh: Even number of dogs is a good thing.....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is so adorable!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

oh my goodness, he would be a failed foster around here!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> oh my goodness, he would be a failed foster around here!


No failed foster here.. the inn is full......


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> No failed foster here.. the inn is full......


I think he'd like to come fail at my house...:curtain:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What a cutie!.Keep the pictures coming!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> What a cutie!.Keep the pictures coming!.


I will try and work on some more this weekend.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

AWW!! If you were closer I would so LOVE to rescue Chesney!
If they had a rescue golden in our local shelter we would have, SO went down that route. Instead we are getting one from a Breeder. But, I am happy with my puppy!!
He is a COMPLETE Doll!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

kjarv24 said:


> AWW!! If you were closer I would so LOVE to rescue Chesney!
> If they had a rescue golden in our local shelter we would have, SO went down that route. Instead we are getting one from a Breeder. But, I am happy with my puppy!!
> He is a COMPLETE Doll!!!


Good luck with your new puppy....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chesny*

Chesny and Siblings won't be in foster for long, I AM SURE!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Maggie'sMom--Any updates on Chesney and/or Levi? Did Levi ever have his eye tests run?

(P.S. - Thanks for what you and the others are doing at Dirk's for Savannah!)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jealous1 said:


> Maggie'sMom--Any updates on Chesney and/or Levi? Did Levi ever have his eye tests run?
> 
> (P.S. - Thanks for what you and the others are doing at Dirk's for Savannah!)


Levi is still with the family... hes slowly bonding with them..Chesney is till here at my house, he currently has a uti and secondary infection


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chesny and Levi*

Chesny and Levi are just gorgeous pups!!


----------

